# HP Printer via Airport Express = No Go



## royreg (Dec 11, 2005)

My HP Photosmart 2610 does not connect to new Mac via new Airport Express; I have an Airport Extreme as the base (connected to modem/internet) and the Express is set up on WDS, and the HP is connected via RJ45 to the Express. This connection is the problem as there is no signal from the HP when connected to the Express, but when I connect the HP to a hub there is a signal. 

The reason I purchased the Express was soley to use it as a wireless connection for the printer - I am not a tech person by any means - thanks for your help.


----------



## thedatabase (Dec 27, 2005)

Try these steps:

1. Download the latest drivers from HP's site (get the complete package for OSX 10.2 and above, ~88M download)

2. Install the drivers, and go through the setup utility with your 2610 connected directly to your Mac using the USB connection.  Print a test page to check this worked OK.

3. Turn the printer off, disconnect and reconnect to your Airport Express.

4. Launch Printer Setup Utility (in Applications/Utilities) and click Add.

5. You should see your printer over Bonjour...double click on it.  After a short pause it should automatically select the HP All-in-one 3.xx driver

6. Click Add.  Try printing a test page.


----------

